# Just Grabbed Marriott St Kitts



## classiclincoln (May 9, 2017)

Although we're going to be spending the winter in Aruba, since we still have 3 timeshares, we put in a request for some of the islands we haven't been to for one of the winter weeks.  This morning we got a confirmation for a 2 BR unit at Marriott St Kitts Beach Club from February 3-10 2018.  We exchanged our Marriott Grand Chateau 2 BR week 12 week for it.  We deposited our week on April 17th and got the confirmation today.  Very excited!

Looking for recommendation on places to go, things to do, car rental and restaurants.

So, in December we to to St. Thomas , January to the condo in Aruba till the end of March and the week in St. Kitts; yay!


----------



## MabelP (May 9, 2017)

Good for you! Very exciting.


----------



## pedro47 (May 10, 2017)

Please enjoy you visit to St. Kitts. The Nevis Island is her sister island right next door. Both islands in my opinion are laid back for total R&R.


----------



## legalfee (May 13, 2017)

Great Marriott! First of all beware of guys on the beach that want to rub aloe on your back for $20. We rented a car at Avis near the ferry dock. Keep in mind you drive on the left and the steering wheel is on the right it takes a bit of adjusting. The roads are rough also. Take the ferry to Nevis, see the fort at Brimstone Hill, and Turtle beach. Montpelier in Nevis has great food and is not far from the botanical gardens.


----------



## ibcnu (May 13, 2017)

Also highly recommend Brimstone Fort and also I'd like to recommend Caribelle Batik for souvenirs, which is on the grounds of Romney Manor and the Botanical Garden.   Don't forget to stop on Timothy Hill for a scenic photo!  Enjoy!


----------



## classiclincoln (May 14, 2017)

Driving on the left is no big deal; was just in St. Lucia and it's the same.  Will watch those guys on the beach; boy, do I hate being bothered on the beach!

Thanks for the restaurant info.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 11, 2018)

Just got back.  Had a really nice time.  Good food, sun & beach.  Long days of travel; when going from Aruba, you can't get there from here.  We knew we'd have to fly from AUA to MIA and then to SKB, however, the 5 to 6 hour layover made for a long trip.  Good thing there's a Centurion lounge in MIA!

Loved the little beach bars, or should I say shacks.  Remember, looks aren't important; nice beach, good wings and cold beer; what more can you ask for?

Was very mildly disappointed with the resort; will put all in my review in the Marketplace sometime this week.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2018)

Did you have a chance to visit the Nevis Island? The beaches on this island are nicer and the rum is smooth to drink. St. Kitts is where you go for total r & r?


----------



## lweverett (Feb 12, 2018)

As an alternative to car rental, many of the cab drivers will give you a tour of the island for a reasonable fixed price.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 12, 2018)

Went to Nevis.  Had planned on taking a tour of the island but the aggressive taxi drivers who harass you when you get off the ferry turned us off.  Walked around downtown for about an hour and then left.


----------



## silentg (Feb 12, 2018)

So now you are back in Aruba?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2018)

Classiclincoln, what would you suggest to do only a two (2) day’s stay in Aruba?


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 13, 2018)

Yup, we're back in Aruba.

Pedro47, there are so many things to do in Aruba, it all depends on what you like to do.  Have you ever been here before?


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 26, 2018)

We are thinking of going to Marriott St Kitts at the very end of April 2019, which would be shoulder season. How far in advance might we see a 2BR unit become available in II for that time of year? I noticed there is one available for this April right now, but I am not sure when it first appeared. I'm trying to get a sense for next year, if possible.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 3, 2018)

I just looked to see if I deposit the studio portion of my MKO 2 bedroom, what would come up in II for Marriott St Kitts. I saw a lot of inventory without even needing to put in a request. These are all 2 bedrooms requiring a $198 upgrade fee since I would deposit a studio. I assume if I put in a request for 2019, I would get more options.

*Apr 15 2018 - Apr 22 2018 *

*May 04 2018 - May 11 2018 *

*May 05 2018 - May 12 2018 *

*May 06 2018 - May 13 2018 

May 11 2018 - May 18 2018 *

*May 11 2018 - May 18 2018 *

*May 12 2018 - May 19 2018 *

*May 13 2018 - May 20 2018 *

*May 18 2018 - May 25 2018 *

*May 19 2018 - May 26 2018 *

*May 20 2018 - May 27 2018 *

*Jun 01 2018 - Jun 08 2018 *

*Jun 02 2018 - Jun 09 2018 *

*Dec 09 2018 - Dec 16 2018 *

D*ec 16 2018 - Dec 23 2018 *


----------



## legalfee (Mar 3, 2018)

Classic Lincoln, if you ever go back to St Kitts rent a car from Avis. You can park in their lot, take the ferry to Nevis and they'll pick you up at the dock. Much better than relying on taxis.


----------

